# Lager Geschichten



## fiddel (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin mal so frei und kopier mal nen part den ich ganz nützlich fand! Der Übersicht halber erstell ich mal nen neues Theme zu dem Thema...


> Weiss nicht wo ich das platzieren soll, denke aber die meisten User die ein Intense besitzen sind hier vertreten...
> 
> Nun zum Thema, Wie die meisten wissen sind in jedem Intense Rahmen Enduro Lager verbaut, die nicht gerade so toll sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shocker (31. Dezember 2012)

Grundsätzlich ist das sicher Richtig das die SKF Lager da auch verwendet werden können. Allerdings handelt es sich bei den Enduro Lagern um Schrägkugellager die mehr Tragkraft haben als die SKF und auch vorgespannt werden müssen um das Spiel weg zu bekommen. Die Lager zu wechseln ist kein Problem aber mit den SKF Lagern ist der verbaute Schmiernippel eigentlich hinfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (1. Januar 2013)

In welchen Modellen werden die Schrägkugellager verbaut?


----------



## iRider (1. Januar 2013)

Jester schrieb:


> In welchen Modellen werden die Schrägkugellager verbaut?



In allen mit Schmiernippeln.


----------



## fiddel (1. Januar 2013)

evtl will man ja das der schmiernippel hinfällig wird um es wartungsarmer zu machen...


----------



## Daniöl (2. Januar 2013)

Die Lager sind doch so oder so nach einer Saison durch wenn man regelmäßig fährt, würde sie lieber regelmäßig nachschmieren.


----------



## Jester (2. Januar 2013)

sind die tretlagergehäuse dicht? bei meinen "alten" sind löcher für die rahmenrohre, da läuft dann das wasser rein. sonst hätte ich auch einen schmiernippel nachgerüstet.


----------



## fiddel (4. Juli 2013)

so noch was neues zu dem thema.
ich hatte die 6001 von skf verbaut also rillenkugellager! ich bin die bis jetzt gefahren und siehe da im unteren link sind die regelrecht zerbröselt!... beim austreiben nur stücke!
habe mir nun von fag die 7001 in gedichtet besorgt und werde die verbauen (schrägkugellager) ... bezeichnung: B7001- e- 2rsd- t- pas- ul 
ich werde die auch gedichtet verbauen und sie nicht nachschmieren. denke das sie das aushalten?! erfahrung?


----------



## Dragozool (11. Januar 2014)

seh ich das richtig das ins m6 8 gleiche lager verbaut sind? müsst meine mal wechseln (alle) gibt es da eventuell tipps welche länger halten oder besser halten?

lg


----------



## Jester (13. Januar 2014)

Ja es sind die selben. Im unteren Link hält eigentlich kein Lager länger als eine bzw halbe Saison(kommt natürlich auf den Nutzungsgrad an). 
Mit Schrägkugellagern von guten Herstellern bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Ich tausche aber auch noch das Fett gegen ein sehr zähes aus, wodurch sich meiner Erfahrung nach die Haltbarkeit auch noch etwas erhöht. Allerdings wiege ich auch keine 10tel Tonne oder mehr.


----------



## Dragozool (13. Januar 2014)

Ja bei mir sinds leider noch 120 kg :/ immerhin hab ich schon 33 kg weg  bin also auf dem richtigen weg  

Aver mal so am rande...wären da rillen bzw walzen lager nicht die bessere lösung?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (15. Januar 2014)

Wälzlager habe ich persönlich nicht ausprobiert...


----------



## KILLERBIKER (3. März 2014)

Kann mir einer sagen welche Lager im Tracer29 oben bei der Dämpferanlenkung verbaut sind? Mir sind gerade der Innenring und die Kuglen auf einer Seite entgegengekommen...
Nach 5 Monaten Nutzung...


----------



## FreerideDD (6. Februar 2015)

woran erkenn ich denn das ich den alten lowerlink habe ?

habe schon die 6001er RS lager liegen. Weiss nun nicht ob ich doch noch 4 von den 61902 brauche.

danke schon mal


----------



## FreerideDD (6. Februar 2015)

ist das der alte downlink ?


----------



## Jester (6. Februar 2015)

Wäre vielleicht hilfreich wenn du dazu schreiben würdest, welches Intense du denn hast :-D


----------



## FreerideDD (6. Februar 2015)

951 FRO 

gleich ne andere frage

ist der Top link vom M9 kompatibel ? Weil ich da einen aus carbon gefunden habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasTBU (18. Juni 2015)

fiddel schrieb:


> so noch was neues zu dem thema.
> ich hatte die 6001 von skf verbaut also rillenkugellager! ich bin die bis jetzt gefahren und siehe da im unteren link sind die regelrecht zerbröselt!... beim austreiben nur stücke!
> habe mir nun von fag die 7001 in gedichtet besorgt und werde die verbauen (schrägkugellager) ... bezeichnung: B7001- e- 2rsd- t- pas- ul
> ich werde die auch gedichtet verbauen und sie nicht nachschmieren. denke das sie das aushalten?! erfahrung?



Hallo zusammen!

Was hast du für Erfahrungen mit den gedichteten 7001ern gemacht?
Hab jetzt die 7001 2RS MAX von Enduro rumliegen. Bin mir aber nicht so sicher, ob das eine gute Idee ist, sie einzubauen.

Gruß, Thomas


----------

